# Nirvana



## Havingfun (Jul 21, 2013)

Anyone in the US ever have seeds take more then 3 weeks to get your seeds from Nirvana? Or do you think Customs got them?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 22, 2013)

Ive had some take a month to reach the West coast...and IMO...they was crap...wont waste my $$$  there anymore...just my thoughts 

:48:


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 22, 2013)

_*Rule of thumb,

   I don't mind having the beans come to my address, but I do take certain precautions. I use a credit card from the store to pay for it. 
I use the address header like this;
          Mr. Ono Bill
       my number and address
       my town and state, and zip

The thing to remember is that you cannot be held liable for what someone else sends to you in the mail.

 I usually bring in my mail and set it on the table, and you are still deemed innocent until you have indeed opened the package. 

Anything else and I don't answer questions, talk to my attorney. Just my $0.02 as it were...

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna:icon_smile:
*_


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 22, 2013)

It's illegal for feds to release mj seeds, like say for a sting or whatnot.

So if you got your beans in the mail, they're good to go, the feds CAN'T let beans pass through, it's an inherently illegal action on their part.


----------

